# 3 male goldens need help asap



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have no idea how to attach anything and i don't have time to learn right now. i was looking through dogs in danger and came across 3 golden boys(mixes) who do not have much time left. nero is 7-8 months old and max is under 1 year old, both owner surrenders with 4 days left before being PTS, they are in murray calloway county animal shelter in murray, kentucky. the other boy who really looks like a golden mixed with a golden is listed as a young male who has 3 days left before being pts and is at the newton county animal control in morrocco, indiana. i did email grrace for harley in indiana. any help would be appreciated to save these guys. thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted the Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue about the two In Murray Ky.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You Carol


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are the 2 in Kentucky:

Nero:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10771719

Max:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10771729


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Harley in Indiana:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10774493


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I recieved a reply from the shelter in Indiana that has Harley: I'll plan to follow up with them tomorrow to see if he has rescue.


Harley was an owner surrender, his family moved in with relatives until their house gets build, they are getting a House for Humanity. The relatives told them they had to get rid of their dogs so they brought in Harley to us because they could not place him. He is very good boy, lived with 2 other dogs and a bunch of children. He is about 2 years old and he still needs to be neutered and current on his vaccines. We have been in contact with a rescue that might be able to take 5-7 dogs on Monday or Tuesday and Harley might be one if he doesn't find a home first, we don't hold dogs at our shelter, it's kinda like a first come first gets. If you would contact us at 219-285-6777 before you come to see him to make sure he is still available.
Thank You


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got a response from the Middle Tennessee Golden Rescue and they said they didnt see any goldens on the website. So I sent the link of both dogs to see what they will say. I pray they get saved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the latest email that I got from them. 
Thanks for the email. Do you have contact with the person who lists these dogs on petfinder? If you can get them to relabel Nero as a “golden, great pyrennes” mix, he may get more interest, whenever we have had those mixes, we have gotten unusually good responses from folks all over US (it’s a little weird but I guess that’s known to be a good mix).

We are contacting Louisville and St. Louis GRRs to see if they might be able to pull these guys. Unfortunately Murray is inconveniently located to everyone.

Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks you guys for all your help, harley is safe, now if the other 2 can get safe. keep fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Is there anyone out there that can pull Nero and maybe meet us half way from there to here. We cant get there before his days are up.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping this for Kentucky people


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i plan to call the shelter first thing in the morning and see if these 2 boys can be given a couple more days. maybe if i tell them many people are out there trying to get them rescued they will wait.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Is there anyone out there that can pull Nero and maybe meet us half way from there to here. We cant get there before his days are up.


Should we start a new thread about this? Might get more attention.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Should we start a new thread about this? Might get more attention.


I would. I can't because I'm running out the door, but I would. I think we have some Kentucky members, but they may be far away. 

Mary, does anyone tranport in that area? Paid Transport?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for two Gold. Ret X's Males at Kentucky Shelter.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

where in missouri are you maggie's mom, i will try to see about possible transport, can post transport possibilities on petfinder. calling shelter this a.m. off to work.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got another reply from the shelter, they are BOTH still there but, they say that *they have extended their stay because of interest in both.* 
They don't say how long the extension is, but it gives them another chance.

*If we can get the transport together for Nero to Dirks, that would be awesome*.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We live in St. Louis. We have never used a transport before. Every dog that we ever gotten out of state, we have had either ppl who live there or shelter ppl were will to drive part of the way.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ok anyone able to help transport to maggie's mom, i was talking about a transport service, i was trying to see if there are any volunteers out there. will post on petfinder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We live in St. Louis. We have never used a transport before. Every dog that we ever gotten out of state, we have had either ppl who live there or shelter ppl were will to drive part of the way.


Who was the transporter we were looking into for GB?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Who was the transporter we were looking into for GB?


Donna handled all that..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I PM'd Kathi and gave her a name. Don't know if it will work out though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the shelter is about 4 1/2 to 5 hours from here and we have someone willing to drive 3 hours one way....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a group Mary. The problem is time, but it doesn't hurt to find out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I did the Mapquest*

Did someone say Murray, KY to St. Louis, MO.
I did the Mapquest it says it's 3 1/2 hours:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Murray+KY/St.+Louis+MO/


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Got a call Nero might be adopted....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Got a call Nero might be adopted....


Let us know Mary.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

have the morning off from work, will call shelter first thing and then let you know. thanks mary. now if max could get out somehow.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

just got off the phone with shelter, max and nero still there, apparently director has had conversations about nero, was told to call back and talk to her at 8:30 in morning. anybody interested in max, looks like a red golden/ lab mix. i did tell the lady i talked to who was the assistant director that people are trying to save these two boys, she was very nice and grateful for any assistance. if nero doesn't get adopted i guess he will be going to dirk's, what can we do about max?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are the pics of Max:


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for posting his picture, he sure is a gorgeous boy. i do not see any chow in him, he is listed as a retriever chow mix.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We will take Max..trying to get details worked out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max is so adorable and so glad you're saving him Maggie's Mom!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Thankyou MAggie's Mom hope everything works out with the transfer and Max is a lovely addition to your fam. Also I have to say thanks to everyone on this forum I'm relitivley new to the forum and I am so touched by all the loving caring people here working together to save these great animals. God Bless and a big thanks


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggies Mom, you & your group are just WONDERFUL!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dirks fund is just amazing and the pups are going to find the best homes now.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

MAGGIE"S MOM YOU ARE WAY TO AWESOME> i am crying tears of happiness right now, if i lived closer i would hug you. thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sophie said:


> MAGGIE"S MOM YOU ARE WAY TO AWESOME> i am crying tears of happiness right now, if i lived closer i would hug you. thank you, thank you, thank you.



Your welcome Kathie..we do what we can since we arent a large rescue. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who is transporting, Mary? Did you find someone?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Who is transporting, Mary? Did you find someone?


The lady at the shelter seem to think she could find someone to meet us or even bring them all the way here.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Update, the lady at the shelter said that she would take Nero and Max to her house, for the time being since we have 3 of our rescues coming back in and we are full. But not to worry they will be safe and she said theres no way she could let them be put down.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad they are safe and have somewhere to go. Will Dirk's take them when a space opens up? This reminds me of another case...ugh! LOL If only there were not so many to save!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They will get the next two open spots unless a foster home opens up first. We would have been fine except we have all those dogs come in HW pos and are going through treatment and then 3 of our dogs are coming back,(PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS) OOPS DID I SAY THAT:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: plus we have 6 puppies as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They will get the next two open spots unless a foster home opens up first. We would have been fine except we have all those dogs come in HW pos and are going through treatment and then 3 of our dogs are coming back,(PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS) OOPS DID I SAY THAT:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: plus we have 6 puppies as well.


Don't know how ya do it. I hope a foster home turns up for them. I know the slots at Dirk's fill fast.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We actually have a waiting list and Nero and Max got bumped to the top. Others are owner turn ins willing to keep them till we have an opening.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Can i just say you guys out there do a fantastic commited job, ensuring dogs get the life they deseve. 

There are people in the UK that can learn a lot from you.


----------

